# [A] PVE Gilde "in Reunion" sucht.... (Thrall)



## Blackpuschel (9. September 2009)

Gildentrailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qn867An9jw...re=channel_page

Hallo, 
wir, die Gilde „In – Reunion“ suchen momentan noch nach Raidaktiven Spielern, die vor haben in nächster Zeit noch ein wenig voran zu kommen. 
Wir suchen: 

[Server: Thrall] 

• Equipte Spieler – wir suchen Leute die uns im Content behilflich sein können 
• Movement & Skill – Sollte klar sein bei dem Content! 
• Raidfähiger PC mit TS² - DC´s und rauschende Mikro´s --> NEIN DANKE! 
• Keine Twinks – die können in andere Gilden 
• Aktive Spieler – Ihr solltet regelmäßig online sein 
• Nette und „reife“ Spieler – Wir wollen ja unser Gildenklima nicht zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
• Flexible Spieler – die auch mal bei einem Raid einspringen wenn es von Nöten ist! 
• Kritikfähige Spieler & Soziale Spieler – wir wollen keine eingeschnappten Member wenn mal was nicht so klappt 
• Forumaktivität – Ihr müsst das Forum auch nutzen das euch geboten wird 

Da uns zurzeit die aktiven Member fehlen um 25er angehen zukönnen beläuft sich unser Raidstatus wie folgt: 

Naxx 10: Clear 
Obsi 10 mit 3d: Clear 
Maly 10: Clear 
Ulduar 10: 13/14 (Algalon steht noch) 
PdK 10: 5/5 (clear) 

Naxx 25: Clear 
Obsi 25: Clear 
Maly 25: Clear 
Ulduar 25: 3/14 
PdK 25: - 


Unsere Raidtage sind Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag und Montag in der Zeit von 19-23 Uhr kann aber auch mal länger werden falls wir einen neuen Boss angehen. 

Sollten wir dein Interesse geweckt haben dann kannst du dich unter www.in-reunion.de.vu bewerben


----------



## EvolutionMoon (9. September 2009)

NICE GILDE ^^

bin selber drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich sag nur /Push 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackpuschel (10. September 2009)

Jeps unsere kleine Pornoeule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fascination (11. September 2009)

/push Ich heil euch wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackpuschel (14. September 2009)

Verstärkt suchen wir: Tanks


----------



## Fascination (15. September 2009)

*push*


----------



## Blackpuschel (22. September 2009)

Bevorzug derzeit: 

1 Tankdruide
2-3 Heal 
4-5 DD´s (min. 2 Hexer)

(Wir rüsten nicht mehr groß aus da wir die Hardmods spielen, sollte ein gewisses Gear vorhanden sein, sprecht uns doch einfach mal an) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

